# iocors Teichumbau



## iocor (6. Apr. 2007)

Hallo liebe "Teichverrückte"!

Wollte meinen Teich und mich nochmal kurz vorstellen & um Euren Rat fragen.

Meine Frau und ich (39) wohnen in der Nähe von Mannheim und haben letzten Herbst ein Haus mit Teich übernommen. Der Teich ist geschätzte 15 bis 20 Jahre alt und sieht so aus:
 

Das Wasser ist soweit sehr klar und der Teich ist in 3 Zonen eingeteilt:
1) hinten im Bild eine Pflanzenzone, ca 140x160 und 20cm tief mit dem Rücklauf aus dem Filter
2) im Vordergrund die "Schwimmzone" der Fische (2x __ Goldfisch und viele kleine schwarze Fische), ca 200x180 und 65cm tief. Die Ränder fallen relativ steil ab (ca. 80Grad) und sind grünlich bewachsen
3) eine Mini-Tiefenzone mit ca. 50cm Durchmesser und ca. 90cm tief.

Hier nun ein Detailbild vom Teichgrund im vorderen Teil:
 

und nochmal etwas näher:
 

Im Pflanzenbereich sieht es nicht viel besser aus:
 

Hier kommt zwar so langsam das Grün raus, aber braun überwiegt doch.

Weitere Probleme - neben den Ablagerungen am Boden:
- Saugsperre ist an vielen Stellen durch Wurzeln o.ä. durchbrochen => kompletter Rand muß neu gemacht werden
- Wasserspiegel liegt viel zu tief
- Teichrand ist nicht komplett begehbar.

Die Algensituation bei mir ist überraschend gut, hier ein Bild meiner Bofitec Design nach einer Woche: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/2/1/9/1/siebfilter.jpg

Als Hauptfilter verwende ich eine Oase 5.1 und als Pumpe eine Ubbink Powermax 7500, die im ersten Bild als blauer Fleck in der Mitte unten zu sehen ist. Hier die Filterkonstruktion:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/2/1/9/1/filter.jpg

Nun meine Frage:
seht ihr eine Möglichkeit den Teich zu retten? Also ohne Folie raus und neu machen?  

Ich habe schon verschiedene Anläufe mit Schlammsaugern gestartet, aber das Wurzel- und Blattwerk ist zu dicht verwoben, als dass ich ohne Schaufel da etwas ausrichten könnte. Und beim Absuagen des Schlamms habe ich mehr Pflanzen entwurzelt, als ich Schlamm rausgeholt habe.

Mein Plan wäre es jetzt:
1) Warten, bis die Pflanzen soweit aufgegangen sind, dass ich entscheiden kann, was nicht "abgestorben" ist.
2) Kleines Becken besorgen, mit Teichwasser füllen und Fische und Pflanzen dort zwischenlagern
3) Teich komplett leerpumpen, Dreck rauschaufeln, Folie raus
4) Neuaufbau mit:
  * etwas höherem Rand (Wasserspiegel anheben: ca. 20 cm), damit Wasserspiegel nicht mehr unterhalb des Gartenniveaus liegt
  * Abflachen der Böschung, damit keine Steilufer mehr da sind
  * saubere Randgestaltung mit funktionierender Saugsperre
  * Erweitern des Teichs um eine Sumpfzone (gemauertes Becken ca. 70x140x30 hinter dem Teich vorhanden)

Habt ihr weitere Vorschläge / Anregungen / Korrekturen?

Danke schonmal! 

_EDIT by Annett (Titel geändert, Bilder als Attachments eingefügt)_


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ist der Teich noch zu "retten"?*

Hallo Ingo,

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum!  

Warum soll der Teich denn nicht zu retten sein?
Einzige Investition wäre ja evtl. eine neue Folie... und das bei der angegebenen Größe?! Das sollte doch machbar sein, oder?

Wenn Du wirklich komplett leer machst und neue Folie einlegen willst, dann buddel gleich noch tiefer! 60 oder 80cm sind eigentlich etwas flach für Fische... Für Goldfische würde ich sagen mind. 1m, besser noch 1,2m. 
Klar, die überleben auch mit 60 oder 80cm, aber im Winter mit entsprechender Eisdecke könnte es etwas eng werden. 
Ich kenne genug Teichbesitzer, die nach strengen Wintern Fische "nachsetzen" müssen. Das freut den Handel, aber nicht die Fische.  :?


----------



## iocor (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ist der Teich noch zu "retten"?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll der Teich denn nicht zu retten sein?
> Einzige Investition wäre ja evtl. eine neue Folie


ja - eben. dann muß ja alles raus. 

das meinte ich mit "ist er noch zu retten", also ohne folie raus...



> Wenn Du wirklich komplett leer machst und neue Folie einlegen willst, dann buddel gleich noch tiefer! 60 oder 80cm sind eigentlich etwas flach für Fische... Für Goldfische würde ich sagen mind. 1m, besser noch 1,2m.


habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, danke für den tipp.


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ist der Teich noch zu "retten"?*

Hallo Ingo,

es ist Deine Entscheidung... ich würde halt sagen: mach es einmal richtig und dann hast Du Ruhe (es sei denn Du "leckst Blut").

Ist denn überhaupt noch genug Folie am Rand um den Wasserspiegel anzuheben? Ankleben/schweißen würde ich an so einer alten Folie nicht mehr. 
Das Pflanzengewirr in der Mitte sollte sowieso vor dem nächsten Winter raus. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass der Teich dann von sich aus 20cm tiefer wird. 
Entweder gehst Du dabei sehr vorsichtig vor (damit nicht zuviel Dreck aufgewühlt wird) oder Du quartierst die Fische für diese Zeit um. Zuviel feiner Dreck ist nichts für den Besatz.

Übrigens, die erwähnten "kleinen schwarzen Fische" sind ganz sicher auch Goldfische. 
Die färben sich erst später um.


----------



## iocor (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ist der Teich noch zu "retten"?*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> es ist Deine Entscheidung... ich würde halt sagen: mach es einmal richtig und dann hast Du Ruhe (es sei denn Du "leckst Blut").


ich würde das "renovieren" des bestehenden teiches schon als "blut lecken" bezeichnen...  denn viel mehr platz ist in dem garten nicht...



> Das Pflanzengewirr in der Mitte sollte sowieso vor dem nächsten Winter raus.


vor dem winter ist mir klar - nur wann ist die beste zeit, um die "renovierung" anzugehen? ist es ok, zu warten, bis di epflanzen ausgebildet sind, damit ich "lebend" von "tot" unterscheiden kann?
wie "rette" ich überhaupt die seerosen, deren wurzelgeflecht in dem "knäul" in der mitte beinhaltet ist?



> Übrigens, die erwähnten "kleinen schwarzen Fische" sind ganz sicher auch Goldfische.
> Die färben sich erst später um.



hmm - das der rechts unten ein goldie ist - klar, aber was sind die drei links oben? die flossenform ist ganz anders...


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ist der Teich noch zu "retten"?*

Hi,



> hmm - das der rechts unten ein goldie ist - klar, aber was sind die drei links oben? die flossenform ist ganz anders...


abwarten und Tee trinken (oder meinetwegen auch Kaffee  ). 

Ich würde noch bis Anfang/Mitte Mai warten, dann sollte alles was lebt auch schon eine Regung zeigen und die Überwinterungsgäste sind aus ihren Schlupfwinkeln gekrochen.
Das Knäul bekommst Du nur durch vorsichtiges Zerlegen im Teich heraus. Ich wurde mit einer Rosenschere Stück für Stück das Rhizom ohne Berührung der Folie zerteilen und "rauswerfen". (Wenn Du die Folie erneuerst, brauchst Du darauf natürlich nicht mehr so diiie Rücksicht zu nehmen.)
Am Ende sortierst Du durch und nimmst nur wenige, wirklich gute Stücke wieder in den Teich.
Eine Eintopfanleitung findest Du hier.
Bitte nimm als Gefäß einen geschlossenen Behälter z.B. Eimer und als Substrat lehmhaltigen Sand. Seerosen sind Starkzehrer. Will man solche Säuberungsaktionen nicht jährlich durchführen, dann "sperr" sie ein. Allerdings sollte sie dann auch im Frühjahr mal mit einem Düngekegel nachgedüngt werden. Sonst spart sie mit Blüten. :?

Von den restlichen Pflanzen würde ich soviel wie möglich retten. Das spart Geld und hält Dir die Algen halbwegs vom Hals, denn die werden sehr wahrs. nach der ganzen Aktion auftauchen. Doch das vergeht auch wieder.


----------



## iocor (15. Apr. 2007)

*Umbaupläne*

sodele - nach ein paar Gedanken, hier meine Idee zur Umgestaltung:
 

Generell wird der Wasserspiegel über das Rasenniveau angehoben indem ich einen "Wall" rings um den Teich ziehe. Die Stufe im Tiefenbereich ist für Seerosen und die Pumpe.

meine Fragen dazu:

1) ist das so ok? Oder verschenke ich ich mit der "Sanduhr"-Form zu viel Volumen?

2) wenn ich nach diesen Aussenmaßen gehe (3,5 x 6,2 x 1,2) brauche ich eine Folie mit 6,4 x 9,1 - das ist ja kein Standardmaß (Rollenbreite) - muß ich dann gleich 8x10 bestellen?

3) sind die Komplettpakete (Folie+Pflanzen) von Natur**art zu empfehlen? Oder die Sachen lieber getrennt kaufen? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich im Raum Mannheim Pflanzen her?

4) habe ich was vergessen?

Danke & Gruß,
ingo

p.s: @Annett: kannst Du den Thread bitte umbenennen in "iocors Teichumbau"?

_EDIT by Annett (wie unten drunter angekündigt verfahren  )_


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ist der Teich noch zu "retten"?*

Kann ich.. aber dann mach ich aus Deinen Bildern auch Attachments. Siehe auch hier.

Ich mag mich nicht mehr zum 100.Male wiederholen.


----------



## iocor (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: iocors Teichumbau*

danke & sorry wegen den attachments. ich dachte das album zu nutzen wäre ok :schäm:


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: iocors Teichumbau*

Isses doch auch.
Aber in den Beiträgen kann man auch direkt hochladen - das schont den Traffic der weniger gut gestellten User ohne DSL.
Die gibts nämlich immer noch im www und es werden ganz sicher nicht weniger. 
Leider.


----------



## iocor (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Umbaupläne*



			
				iocor schrieb:
			
		

> meine Fragen dazu:
> 
> 1) ist das so ok? Oder verschenke ich ich mit der "Sanduhr"-Form zu viel Volumen?
> 
> ...


----------

